# 09 Transmission Issue (62TE)



## mikeROLEXX (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello all, a few months back I got my transmission rebuilt (62TE), everything has been OK, with a few weird shifts here and there, up until yesterday. The first time I put it into reverse I seemed like it wanted to stall out, when I gave it gas, it kinda sputtered along. The next time I put it into reverse, it would coast, but as soon as I give it gas, nothing. The following CEL codes are:

P0792 - Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance
P0736 - A/T Additional Gear Ratio Error in Reverse Gear

Anyone familiar with this issue?


----------

